# Making rock formations



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

I have some pieces of live rock spread out in my tank that I would like to attach to eachother for a better looking rock formation. What should i use to keep these large pieces of rock in place? Thanks


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

You can use some epoxy stick. They sell it at most LFS. I hear you can also drill the rock and place rods through them, but that seems like too much work. Lol..


----------



## raleighbags (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure the epoxy alone will hold the rocks in place. Do you know what kind of rods can be used? Are metal rods ok to use or should I find some wooden sticks?


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

I think they use acrylic rods/dowels. I wouldn't use any metals.


----------

